# How to tie the White Eyed Rabbit Zonker



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, based on the lack of response, either people don't care for this pattern or everyone's doing something besides browsing the forum. 

Either way, I fished at lunch today and landed six bass with the fly in the recipe pictures.  Your loss if you don't give it a try...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> based on the lack of response, either people don't care for this pattern or everyone's doing something besides browsing the forum.


Not it at all, we were checking for pods...
Only two smilies in the whole recipe!
We were wondering where the real HaMm3r was.
Anyone can get an iridescent background for photos,
but the lack of smilies had us suspicious.
But now that we know it was really you, it's alright.

Ain't a cicada fly, but it works well based on the anecdotal evidence.

                                           

                                                  

I'm still a little suspicious though, shouldn't you be sportin' a bandaid
where that treble hook punctured your hand? Maybe I was too hasty here!
I think I'm gonna go check for pods in a few more places...










                                               ;D ;D  ;D ;D  ;D ;D  ;D ;D  ;D ;D  ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry, I should have replied......

I have seen this fly in action. It works as stated. I would like to try it in a couple of other colors too.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Added the the main site!

White Eyed Rabbit Zonker

Thanks again for posting! ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> I'm still a little suspicious though, shouldn't you be sportin' a bandaid
> where that treble hook punctured your hand? Maybe I was too hasty here!


 ;D Very observant Brett! However, the puncture occurred on 2/22, for which you'll find the report in the reports section. The fish pictured above was caught on 2/21, the day before. That report is here in the fly section.  Oh, and it's the wrong hand, btw. ;D



> Sorry, I should have replied......
> 
> I have seen this fly in action. It works as stated. I would like to try it in a couple of other colors too.


Thanks Tom, although I wouldn't mess with perfection, if I were you.  ;D ;D ;D



> Added the the main site!
> 
> White Eyed Rabbit Zonker
> 
> Thanks again for posting! ;D


Ah, very cool. Thanks Jan. If you get a chance, stick this picture on the end. It's a far more impressive catch on that pattern.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, you're killing them! I wish I had the ability to tie such nice fly's, and even have the chance at throwing them at such quality bass that you've been posting. Great stuff!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Dude, you're killing them! I wish I had the ability to tie such nice fly's, and even have the chance at throwing them at such quality bass that you've been posting. Great stuff!


Hey listen man, if I can do it, you can too.  I haven't been tying very long at all, and I'm still far from good at it. In fact, you could find some of my very first attempts just a few pages back in this forum section. I'm sure with a little practice, you'll be sharing recipes too.


----------

